# Can someone please tell me what I am looking at here?



## Annoying Novice (Dec 17, 2011)

If anyone can spare a moment to help me figure out what I am looking at here, it would be much appreciated. The photo was taken in a wood-framed apartment building, 15 units, built in 1970. There are two gas fired hot water tanks, not shown. 

Is it possible that this boiler, for the hot water baseboard heating system, original? Can anyone venture a guess as to the brand, likely capacity etc? I realize the serial number / info is likely stamped on the boiler, but all I have is this one photo. 

What is the typical lifespan of one of these units, I imagine it must be close to done? What would be a ballpark cost of such replacement? 

All I am looking for is an educated guess from you folks who certainly would be in a better position to take one than myself. I have tried other forums and come up with nothing.. thank you for reading and sincerely hope someone here can help!

Cheers


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh boy...............................


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

You are looking at a modulating gas and oil separator. It runs off of sewer gasses.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

You're looking at the beginning of a bunch of comments that aren't going to tell you anything that you want to know without posting an intro.

Let the madness begin.........


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Steam boiler at a dry cleaners.


----------

